# Baby urinating too much



## maytobe

Hi everybody.

My six-week-old is urinating too much. I know it sounds normal and it probably is perfectly normal but she goes as much as 4 times an hour, sometimes even when I am putting on her new diaper! I called my pediatrician and she says that it is normal, didn't even ask for specifics, but I am slightly alarmed, because I read online that it could be a sign of Type 1 Diabetes in children, don't know if it pertains to babies/newborns. Any advice, help, similar experiences would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## blahblahblah

Small babies do lots of little wees, nothing to worry about at all. The more the better!

You don't need to change the nappy every single time she does a wee though, at that age I think I was changing Dylan every 3 hours or so, plus poos.


----------



## ShellysBelly

A newborn's kidney's haven't matured so they wee all the time. At about 3 months they'll do it less frequently but still a lot!


----------



## smokey

Up till about 3 months they can go anywhere around 70 times a day bit little ones here and there.
And the whole weeing while putting the nappy on ypu should try having a boy, they aim :)


----------



## AimeeM

Nathan wee's loads! Sometimes he will do it up to 3 times while trying to put a nappy on. I have never worried as i think it is not weeing that is a problem.


----------



## AimeeM

smokey said:


> Up till about 3 months they can go anywhere around 70 times a day bit little ones here and there.
> And the whole weeing while putting the nappy on ypu should try having a boy, they aim :)

Agree! Lol :haha:


----------



## ethan amelia

completely agree with the others. Isabelle used to wee constantly when she was newborn and has just recently stopped going as frequently. The kidneys mature as they get older. xx ps. googling things always makes you paranoid!


----------



## maytobe

Thank you so much, everybody. 

Smokey, my daughter takes aim too! She squirted right on my forehead! Just when I was bending down to change my diaper, LOL :)


----------



## Mynx

Evie always used to pee when her nappy came off! It was usually when her Daddy was changing her tho :rofl: 

It's normal hun, they're bladders are very small and immature so it seems like they constantly pee ;)


----------



## smokey

maytobe said:


> Thank you so much, everybody.
> 
> Smokey, my daughter takes aim too! She squirted right on my forehead! Just when I was bending down to change my diaper, LOL :)

Haha at least Brian only gets his own forhead :)


----------

